
Windows 3.1 beta crashed on 3rd-party DOS - bro-stick
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AARD_code
======
NickHaflinger
Win3.1 didn't crash, what it did do was throw up a fake error msg if you tried
to install it on DR-DOS.

"drdos has problems running windows today. And I assume will have more
problems in the future"

"You should make sure it has problems in the future :)"

[http://edge-op.org/iowa/www.iowaconsumercase.org/011607/0000...](http://edge-
op.org/iowa/www.iowaconsumercase.org/011607/0000/PX00978.pdf)

------
kpil
Although Win10 is smiling and waving hello, It's things like the "smile while
pulling the trigger" citation that makes me never trust Microsoft.

------
bro-stick
TL;DR: DR-DOS routed around it and it cost MS .28 gigabucks after lawsuits.

------
stuaxo
Didn't Windows 95 have something similar to only load on DOS 7 ?

